# smoked rub?



## call-in (Dec 27, 2015)

Newbie here so please be gentle.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I've posted on the roll call but the thread is not yet visible.

Has anyone tried smoking their favorite rub to infuse it with some smoke flavor?  I'm thinking this would be great for seasoning stuff for the grill like chickens or burgers.

If you've tried, how long did you smoke it, at what temp and what was the outcome?

Looking forward to reading everyone's experiences with this.

-Colin


----------



## diamondmarco (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Colin,

Though I've never smoked a rub I have smoked lots of salt (sea salt) in my time and used it in making my own rub. It's also great in cooking in the kitchen and so easy to do.


----------



## call-in (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply diamondmarco.  I now wonder if there is any downside to smoking rubs.

Alright, I'll be the guinea pig and smoke a batch of my rub this New Years weekend, I'll smoke some sea salt as well.

Here is how I plan on doing it.  To keep the brown sugar dry I'll attempt to reduce relative humidity by hot smoking it at 180-200F, smoke it for 12 hrs, stirring every couple of hours.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't see a downside other than the fact that you'll have a whole batch of smoked rub. I'm a bit commitment-phobic when it comes to locking in a whole bunch of ingredients to one thing. I also like to change up my rubs depending on my mood, so I usually only mix up what I'll need on any given day. 
What I have done, and might suggest to you to see if you like the flavor, is to either make or buy some smoked paprika and/or salt. That will give you plenty of smokey flavor in the rub, and you can also use the salt and paprika in other things.


----------



## call-in (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm actually rethinking this, since I'm going to use it like a seasoning,  I wonder if I should smoke some kind of seasoned salt recipe instead of my usual pork rub.


----------



## thatcho (Aug 15, 2016)

I will give up how i do my rub. I use sea salt for a salt mill. So coarse. All my spices are left seperate paprika, whole peppercorns salt ect. I place salt onto a grease splatter screen, the rest on paper plates. I then cold smoke for 6 to 8 hours. After all smoked up and the salt has a brown tint I remove and then make rub accordingly. As far as removing moisture from brown sugar good luck. I just switched it out for a raw sugar. Hope this helps


----------

